# Problème de carte graphique des iMac G5



## dersou (7 Juin 2005)

Bonjour
J'ai acheté en Octobre 2004 sur l'apple store un Imac G5 20 pouces(après un  Imac G3 et un G4) enchanté par la machine,pas de problèmes de bruit juste un pixel mort dans un coin.
J'avais bien lu sur certain sites que des utilisateurs avaient des problèmes l'affichage vidéo en particulier sur les imac d'Octobres.Je pensais que c'étaient des cas isolés et que ça ne pouvait pas m'arriver...jusqu'à Vendredi.
Impossible de jouer à World of Warcraft,le perso se fige,et pour une fois ce n'était pas la faute de blizzard.
Depuis le problème s'est agravé,l'écran se fige et passe au "papier peind à pois" avec ventilo à fond ...
Le test hardware signale un code d'erreur 2NVD/4/4:2103
L'applecare me renvoie chez un revendeur à Paris.
Y at'il des personnes ici à qui celà est arrivé et qui pourraient me conseiller,y a t'il à Paris des SAV Mac plus ou moins efficaces rapides ou sympa?
Si le problème est vraiment général pour les premiers Imac G5 que penser de leur durée de vie?
Par avance merci


----------



## PHILBX (11 Juin 2005)

Bonjour

Même contexte achat imac G5 octobre 04, (très silencieux, pas de rasoir ), mars 05 affichage bizzarre; retour SAV, verdict carte vidéo hs, changement du midplane, le nouveau beaucoup plus bruyant, puis ça c'est estompé aprés une semaine, mais toujours un poil plus bruyant que le premier

Voici ce qui a parut sur MacBI, je trouve plus le lien

La malediction des imacG5 d'octobre 04
Pascal a selon nos souvenirs été l'un des premiers à voir son iMac G5 connaître la maintenant célèbre panne de "midplane". Il avait à l'époque changé sa carte mère. Et ça recommence:
re belote il y a une semaine mais cette fois c'est un kernel panic au démarrage avec des infos sur la mémoire ?
 En fait cela ressemble à une panne de mémoire
 Contrôle de la mémoire ok
 Cela vient donc de la mid plane
 téléphone à Apple qui me dit que je n'ai plus accès au secours par téléphone. 
 Donc petite négociation pour une rallonge vu que la carte a été changée il y a pas longtemps.
 Une heure de téléphone plus tard, je prends un contrat applecare, car Apple n'envoie plus de pièces et que le premier Apple Center est à plus de 100 km de chez moi.
 Je viens d'avoir l'Apple Center qui me confirme les choses suivantes:
 - la mid plane n'est pas dispo, rupture.
 - 170 cartes en pré-commande chez Apple (pour l'Europe). C'est grave (dixit l'applecenter).
Les pièces devraient arriver d'ici une semaine.
 Nous en profitons pour rappeler à nos lecteurs, mais surtout à Apple un point de droit français qu'ils ont tendance à oublier:
Lorsque l'acheteur demande au vendeur, pendant le cours de la garantie contractuelle qui lui a été consentie, une remise en état couverte par la garantie, toute période d'immobilisation d'au moins sept jours vient s'ajouter à la durée de la garantie qui restait à courir. Cette période court à compter de la demande d'intervention de l'acheteur ou de la mise à disposition pour réparation du bien en cause, si cette mise à disposition est postérieure à la demande d'intervention.
Il s'agit de l'article L211-16 du code de la consommation, Créé par ordonnance n°2005-136 du 17 février 2005 art. 1.


----------



## Rorschach (11 Juin 2005)

J'ai eu le même problème avec mon iMac G5 17" de nov 2004.
J'ai eu un jour la désagréable surprise de voir mon écran se figer et devenir flou.
Après quelques redémarrages qui n'ont fait que confirmer le problème (plantages en série, mosaïque  étrange sur l'écran, etc...), retour à la boutique.
Verdict : carte mère à changer.

Et la nouvelle a été changée dans la semaine en raison de ventilos bruyants.
Du coup, j'ai eu toutes les merdes recensées pour l'instant sur l'iMac G5 et je me dis que je suis à l'abri pour un bon moment.


----------



## pinkymac (11 Juin 2005)

Bonjour

je viens de m'inscrire sur votre forum et je vois que je ne suis pas la seule dans la panade !
La carte de mon iMac (acheté en décembre 2004) vient de me lacher. Je m'aperçois, un peu tard, que le problème est connu depuis un moment.
J'ai appelé Apple, qui m'a fait faire plein de tests, alors qu'ils devaient connaitre le problème d'avance !!

Comme j'ai pris le contrat AppleCare 3 ans, un technicien doit venir la changer chez moi. Mais quand ? Ils sont en rupture de stock !! Avez-vous une idée du délai ??

En attendant, je continue d'utiliser mon iMac dont je ne peux me passer, bien que les conditions soient un peu précaires.
Je me demandais si je pouvais le laisser tourner 24/24h pour éviter le rallumage de l'écran, ce qui pose le plus de problème ? Avez-vous un conseil à me donner ?

J'ai demandé à Apple s'ils prêtaient un ordinateur en attendant. Je suis handicapée (myopathe), et pour moi c'est quasi vital. Mais ce n'est pas dans leurs habitudes... dommage...

Merci de vos conseils.
Catherine


----------



## Marcus427 (22 Juin 2005)

Même soucis, iMac G5 acheté en novembre. Devenu quasi inutilisable à présent. J'ai pris l'apple care et attend l'enregistrement avant de signaler la panne. Sur les différents sites anglophones/francophones que j'ai consulté la panne à l'air d'être souvent décrite. Un vice caché ?


----------



## dersou (22 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir
Mon Imac G 5 a été réparé la semaine dernière:apporté Mardi chez un réparateur agréé et récupéré Vendredi après le changement de la carte mère.
Depuis tout marche bien,avec peut-etre un ventilateur un peu plus présent,mais c'est peut-etre le temps qui veut ça.
Donc il doit à nouveau y avoir des cartes mères en stock,sans doute Apple a  t'il pris conscience du problème et mieux approvisionné les réparateurs.
C'est vrai que d'après les posts sur les différents forum de personnes ayant eu le problème je m'attendais à une beaucoup plus longue immobilisation de ma machine...
Ne nous plaignons pas... et je profite pleinement de mon petit Mac en ce moment(pourvu que ça dure...)


----------



## guagnese (24 Juin 2005)

Petite question :l'un d'entre vous a-t-il déja envoyé une lettre de réclamation à Apple, suite à ces problèmes ?

Quelle a été la réponse ?

Moi je leur ai écrit le 6/06. J'ai reçu une réponse 2 jours après m'indiquant qu'ils avaient transmis mon dossier à leur centre européen.

J'ai beau être un amoureux de la pomme, là je commence à en avoir franchement ras-le-bol.

le SAV de la Fnac a gardé mon G5 34 jours lors de la première intervention (apparemment du aux délais d'intervention d'Apple) puis l'ordinateur a replanté une semaine plus tard et et reparti au SAV où il est depuis 20 jours.

Apparemment, certains ont eu des problèmes de ventilo, suite à remplacement du midplane. J'espère que je n'aurai pas ce problème, parce que là,


----------



## Ilico77000 (9 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Jai  le même problème avec mon iMac G5 1.8 GHz, pourriez vous me donner les références de la nouvelle carte graphique que vous avez mis.

Cordialement



Rorschach a dit:


> J'ai eu le même problème avec mon iMac G5 17" de nov 2004.
> J'ai eu un jour la désagréable surprise de voir mon écran se figer et devenir flou.
> Après quelques redémarrages qui n'ont fait que confirmer le problème (plantages en série, mosaïque  étrange sur l'écran, etc...), retour à la boutique.
> Verdict : carte mère à changer.
> ...


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Septembre 2009)

Bravo pour les déterrage de topic ... 4 ans !!! 

Sinon c'est la carte mère de ton iMac qui est morte, tu ne peut pas changer la carte graphique. Par contre ton problème peut être du au condensateur des iMac G5, ce ci gonflent et cessent de fonctionner ... tu peut les changers facilement toi même mais attention ,les iMac G5 first gen sont assez chien à démonter.

Apple ne te changera pas ta cm gratos, a moins que tu sois sous garantie, ce que je doute fort

Voila


----------



## Dominice (24 Mars 2010)

j'ai le même code d'erreur et les mêmes symptômes. Indépendamment du fait de s'acharner sur une vieille machine, j'ai la possibilité de réparer la carte.

Mais, j'aimerai avoir quelques précisions.
A première vue, le problème ne vient pas des condensateurs, alors qu'est-ce qui a pu avoir lâché dans la partie video de la carte Mère ?

Merci 

Dominice


----------

